# Zymol question



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny, any reason why the Zymol is now prefixed "Zymol Europe..."?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess it denotes official UK sourced!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Johnny, any reason why the Zymol is now prefixed "Zymol Europe..."?


Nope none!

Thanks for pointing it out though :thumb:

Sorted now......


----------

